# recaro seats



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

I have access to a pair of recaro seats from a saturn ion redline and wondered how they would fit in my tt. I know you guys are thinking it's dumb to put saturn seats in an audi but they are nice seats and I'd like to put my tt seats in my jetta. Let me know how well you think they will work. Thanks.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

you'd probably just need new bases from Recaro to get them to fit.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Get the Ion seat bases, you know those work with the seats


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

I was thinking about using my tt or jetta sliders if I can bolt them up. The ion sliders only use 2 bolts to hold them to the floor.


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

has anyone had any seat time in an ion redline or a cobalt ss to know how the seats are? I'm debating throwing them in my jetta as the seats in my tt are rather stiff.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Aren't racing seats supposed to be stiffer? The Recaro's in my cousins S4 are stiffer than the seats in my TT


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Not all Recaro's are racing seats. I'd skip this mod.

Photos to assist you in skipping this mod:

http://www.redlineforums.com/forums/ion-redline-discussion/42043-recaro-swap-3.html

They look ugly IMO and if anything less supportive than the TT seats. The Jetta & TT use a totally different system to attach the seats to the floor.

James if you're talking about the Recaro's in the B6 S4 those are pretty nice. Funny thing- those also came in the Ford Focus SVT EAP (European appearance package) and those SVT's sell for what those seats sell alone on here...


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

what does it take to get my tt seats or porsche seats in my jetta?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> They look ugly IMO and if anything less supportive than the TT seats. The Jetta & TT use a totally different system to attach the seats to the floor.
> 
> James if you're talking about the Recaro's in the B6 S4 those are pretty nice. Funny thing- those also came in the Ford Focus SVT EAP (European appearance package) and those SVT's sell for what those seats sell alone on here...


I agree Doug they look bland IMO and those bolsters wont help you much. And yeah he has a B6 and I think they are the most comfortable seats I have ever sat in. And of course the Europeans get all of the good stuff


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

is anyone here running aftermarket/non oem seats?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BBJACK27 said:


> is anyone here running aftermarket/non oem seats?


Get Porsche gt3 seats  or any other recaro seats.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

i'll help you out here man. i run bride replica seats in my tt... i used my tt sliders took me a total of maybe 3 hours. i tried for about a month maybe more to try and get my tt seats in my wifes jetta. it was a pain in the dick and i never got it done. i made custom adapter/ sliders and there was just way too much going on underneath the base of the tt seat. the tt seats are 4 bolt easy... the mk4 jetta seats are frame rail with a front mounting point. mk3 seats are frame rail with 2 mounting points up front and mk2 seats are 4 bolt. hope that helps. if you have more questions ask away


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

BBJACK27 said:


> is anyone here running aftermarket/non oem seats?


Porsche recaro GT3s. Click link to my install fotki.

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/porsche-gt3-seat-in/


Cheers


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

those bride seats look sweat man and i'd love to have gt3 seats but i don't want to spend as much on seats as the car cost. especially since i'm going to be selling the car soon.


----------



## falling angel (Oct 9, 2009)

Do those seats give you any further leg room? I'm 6'2" and while I do fit well enough in my roadster not to complain, I'd still like to get a couple inches more leg room if possible.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

lol the seats slide so far back i cant reach the pedals... i cant even stretch to reach them they made a lot of leg room. only thing is they're not the most comfortable things to sit in. great for auto-x tho


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

those seats you are talking about are only Recaro because of the name. they are FAR from performance seats. just like our stock seats, the only thing Reacro is the name. all junk


----------

